# left handed semi-auto??



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Does Benelli or Browning make a left handed 20 gauge semi-auto???

Benelli lists a 12 gauge, but I didn't see a 20 listed. Didn't for Browning either. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't see one on their website www.benelliusa.com

Looks like the only 20 is a right hand Montifeltro and M1, unless I missed something.

Not sure about Browning.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

live2hunt, I think I have a Benelli catalog somewhere around here if I find it I'll bring it to shooting this weekend. Magnum3.5


----------

